# 1955 Les Paul Jr. with EMG and Floyd Rose



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Saw this on FB. What do you guys think? For me it's blasphemy for a 66 year old to be treated this way.



















Source:










River City Guitars


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Good grief.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Seems like a joke, but other than the monetary damage, it would be one hell of a Les Paul Jr.

They need to complete the route. You can't pull up far enough.


----------



## fogdart (Mar 22, 2017)

I mean, it’s a shame, but I fudging love it! Throw a PAF in there and go to town


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

The mod was most likely done years ago and without hindsight. Or someone just didn't care and modded their tool to do the job.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Is it possible there is irreparable damage under the FR and this was the best way they came up with to cover it up? At least they doweled the original holes.


I like it. Not an EMG nor FR fan, but they just look good on this.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Verne said:


> Is it possible there is irreparable damage under the FR and this was the best way they came up with to cover it up? At least they doweled the original holes.
> 
> 
> I like it. Not an EMG nor FR fan, but they just look good on this.


looks crazy but I doubt it's irreparable. did you ever see the vid of Dan Erlewine from stewmac fixing a big hole in a 53 tele? he did it in like 12 minutes and it looked original. this could have been patched up real purdy if needed.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes I did see that one, and I agree. Just throwing ideas out to help the reasoning.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Verne said:


> Yes I did see that one, and I agree. Just throwing ideas out to help the reasoning.


this was done to send a message. a warning to the others............


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Send them a Bedazzler


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

^ -- 🤢 🤮

If Liberace played gutiar.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

All it needs now is to be thrown into the Grand Canyon.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

Is it for sale? I think that's the kind of junior I could afford.


----------



## Davidian (Sep 8, 2008)

Rawk n Roll!


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

This was almost certainly done in '84 back when these things were cheap as dirt, ha. I think it's pretty cool (though I'd rather see a Duncan Custom or something in lieu of the EMG) but I wouldn't look to pay much for it, nor would I condone doing such a thing to one now.

W.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Verne said:


> ^ -- 🤢 🤮


@Verne What does this mean? Thanks


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

greco said:


> @Verne What does this mean? Thanks


I'm guessing it makes him sick to his stomach and hurl


----------



## PBGas (Jan 14, 2017)

Hell ya! I'll take it!


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

greco said:


> @Verne What does this mean? Thanks


That glittery LP makes me nauseous. @vadsy was close, but not the LPJ.


----------



## LIX (Jun 10, 2009)

vadsy said:


> looks crazy but I doubt it's irreparable. did you ever ( the vid of Dan Erlewine from stewmac fixing a big hole in a 53 tele? he did it in like 12 minutes and it looked original. this could have been patched up real purdy if needed.



True, if it were a strat trem id be more worried. As long as the price is in line for a restore( patch,refin top) and still be in at a player grade price.it would be a no brainer for me. Ive actually been down this road with a few players thr last being my 1968 lpc and its a guitar that will be with me till the bitter end.


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

That’s the saddest thing I’ve ever seen.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I want to see if they put on a locking nut, I suppose I assume so. Other than that, it grosses me out.


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

It would be a solid project for a restoration


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This thread makes me chuckle a bit. It's no surprise and no secret that guitarists tend to have a reverence for antiquities and history, a very retro sort of mindset.

Yet there's also a strong inclination toward technology which almost seems to be at odds with that first tendency.

In a sense this guitar marries those two.

No way would I do that to a nice old guitar, but functionally it could be argued that the changes made it a better more useful instrument.

EMG pickups mean pretty much ZERO chance of shock for the player, quiet operation and if you use your ears and not just repeat what you read, you can get great tones from them.

The Floyd? Yeah it's a real drag staying in tune all the time, LOL.

I love guitars. They've been a big part of my life, but they're just guitars.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Here's another funny one.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I'd never do it.......but DAMN I love it


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Happy to see that it’s not a double cut...that would have made me sad.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

That poor Floyd rose...


----------



## EchoWD40 (Mar 16, 2007)

I get that people care, but its just a guitar. Just a tool to use.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Is the Floyd Rose from 1955?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

Most of me wants to cringe in disgust and hate this, but I have to admit that (aside from the EMG)...

I.LOVE.IT!

John
theconfusedoldman


----------



## Khorah (Apr 11, 2013)

I think it's cool. I really like guitars that start a conversation, especially if you played Jazz on that thing.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

I’d love to have it!


----------



## hatspin (Aug 19, 2019)

I'm not a fan of EMGs or floyds, but it takes balls to destroy that much collector value. It's cool that someone treated a $15k guitar like a guitar instead of an investment.

Sent from my SM-G970W using Tapatalk


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Chito said:


> Saw this on FB. What do you guys think? For me it's blasphemy for a 66 year old to be treated this way.
> 
> 
> 
> River City Guitars


Yes, it's blasphemy


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

This guitar seems almost like a psychological experiment.

They took three things that guitarists are polarized and passionate about, and put all three into one pot.

I'm surprised he didn't scallop the shit out of the neck.

It's almost designed to get guitarists pissed off, LOL.


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

I read the thread and thought you were joking. Like, it was an experiment to come up with the oddest combos. Like, if someone were to drop a Corvette 427 into a Chevette, put ketchup on their sushi, or justify drinking a double/double. (anything more than regular, and you ain't in it for the coffee. Try it black, you might like it) 

I can now say I've seen the worse use of a Floyd ever. Till now it was a pic (that I cannot find) of Eddie Vedder's Tele with a Floyd. 

Thank god they didn't do the full route. It _could_ be restored... somewhat.


----------



## zztomato (Nov 19, 2010)

TDeneka said:


> I get that people care, but its just a guitar. Just a tool to use.


I understand that perspective but I don't agree. There are not an endless supply of those and the Floyd and EMG drastically change the nature of the guitar. There would be little difference sonically between that abomination and doing all that to a new junior- or really any guitar with that setup.
Those old juniors have their own thing that should not be fucked with.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

What’s a typical 55 Jr worth these days?

maybe it’s not so tragic after all, just a questionable choice.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Diablo said:


> What’s a typical 55 Jr worth these days?
> 
> maybe it’s not so tragic after all, just a questionable choice.


$4-5 K


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> $4-5 K


I hope that price is in USD...  my pal just sold a '56 for 10k and it went relatively quickly.

W.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

King Loudness said:


> I hope that price is in USD...  my pal just sold a '56 for 10k and it went relatively quickly.
> 
> W.


Wow. Things change quickly I guess. Was it a Junior or a Special? I've never bought one of either.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

BlueRocker said:


> Wow. Things change quickly I guess. Was it a Junior or a Special? I've never bought one of either.
> 
> View attachment 361258


It was a '56 Junior in killer shape with original case. Prices have shot up in the last year. I'm glad I got my '59 when I did.

W.


----------

